

The draft decision of Wikipedia’s ArbCom on Gamergate is worse than a crime - michaeljbishop
http://www.markbernstein.org/Jan15/Infamous.html

======
michaeljbishop
The reason why I deem the article important is because for me it casts a real
shadow on the reliability of Wikipedia in a way that I hadn't seen before.
This, to me, is the real deal: Wikipedia could be rewriting history and in a
sanctioned way.

------
angersock
Flagged, wiki/GamerGate drama.

~~~
bootload
_"... the decision is so egregiously bad that it may well permanently
discredit not only Wikipedia but the entire open Web. If a mature and well-
funded site like Wikipedia can’t distinguish between reason and perfidious
slander, if it punishes volunteers who enforce its own policies against libel,
then who will trust any publication that doesn’t bear the brand of ABC/Disney,
Reuters, or Al-Jazeera? ..."_

There are broader implications here, though you might be right though to flag
this post. Gamer-gate is such a laugh, boys and man-children squabbling over
what others can write and think.

